# Updated photo's and clipping practice :-)



## InChristAloneMom (May 23, 2012)

I need better clippers, indeed! But, I think I'm getting a little better and I guess the practice doesn't hurt myself, or them. 

Zanzabeez BTC Enta Gamil










Zanzabeez CC Zahara Habibi


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

They are soooo cute!!!


----------



## InChristAloneMom (May 23, 2012)

mhoward2 said:


> They are soooo cute!!!


Thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are both BEAUTIFUL!! :drool:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good clip jobs!! You have made me that much more anxious to meet Gami's daddy too!


----------



## InChristAloneMom (May 23, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> They are both BEAUTIFUL!! :drool:


Thank you!


----------



## InChristAloneMom (May 23, 2012)

liz said:


> You have made me that much more anxious to meet Gami's daddy too!


Liz, is it down to 2 weeks now?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Just about! Hopefully will know wether it will be a Sunday or Monday that I meet his transporter soon. I'm hoping for a smooth transition too.
I'm looking to get quite a few black kids out of him....maybe with some color in the mix too but I'm most looking forward to seeing kids from my girls turn out as nice as Gami is.


----------



## InChristAloneMom (May 23, 2012)

liz said:


> I'm hoping for a smooth transition too.
> 
> I'm looking to get quite a few black kids out of him....maybe with some color in the mix too but I'm most looking forward to seeing kids from my girls turn out as nice as Gami is.


I am so excited for you! :leap:

*Tip: those Zanzabeez goats absolutely love moistened beet pulp and animal crackers 

Are the does on your website current, as in the ones you will breed to Crisp? I will enjoy seeing what you get. :greengrin:

Oh, and I have seen Gamy's littermate sisters in person, and they are awesome little girls!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes... Binkey, Penny and Whimsy will be the does this year.....though I'm not sure about Binkey, she's registered as polled but yet has to give a polled kid with a horned buck, I'll likely repeat the breeding of Murphy and Penny as their kids this spring were gorgeous and Whimsy needs a buck with a strong topline and level rump....I think Crisp will be a happy boy here as all my goats are my family and are a bit too spoiled for some's liking. :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I think most of us like 'em spoiled Liz!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice...


----------



## InChristAloneMom (May 23, 2012)

liz said:


> Whimsy needs a buck with a strong topline and level rump....I think Crisp will be a happy boy here


I can't wait to see what Crisp gives her. :greengrin:


----------



## InChristAloneMom (May 23, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Nice...


Thanks! :greengrin:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Pretty goats


----------



## InChristAloneMom (May 23, 2012)

WalnutGroveFarm said:


> Pretty goats


Thanks, Joanie! That little one in your siggy picture is beautiful!


----------

